# First Bloodwork done since staring self medicated TRT



## BobaDefett (Aug 22, 2017)

Just got my blood work back for the first time since starting TRT 6 weeks ago. I have another post here about why I had to go the self medicated route if you were wondering why feel free to look it up. Anyway blood work came back having me at 865 up from 340 at 100mg a week done in 2 50mg pins every 3.5 days sub q pins btw using 29g insulin pins drawing with 18g pins and backfilling. 

RBC came back at 5.42 with normal range being 4.14-5.80 as far as this lab is concerned. Wondering if I should go give blood anyway.

Estradiol at 26.8 with normals at 7.6-42.6 seems like a shouldn't need a AI at this dose of test, although I may increase the dose by 50mg a week to 150 total to be at the extreme range of normal ie. 1100ish

Everything else on the labs falls in the normal range, although some are the highish normal range. 

Sex drive has returned, although not the 18 year old version, but it's definitely back.  

Seeing major strength, and muscle gains compared to the old low T version of myself. I have an upper pec for the first time in my life. 

Appetite hasn't changed, but I've been on the same 150carb 50fat 200protien diet for 6 months now so I guess I'm just used to that amount of food now. 

My weight hasn't moved an pound, but my pants went from a 38 to 36, and now the 36s or getting to big around the waist. The belly is almost small enough to see my dick again without leaning over!!!!!! been a long time since I could say that lol.

What do you guys think about the RBC? Should I just go give blood to be on the safe side?

What Estradiol levels would you start taking an AI? 

Thanks for reading, and any info you may have.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 22, 2017)

Why sub q?  I agree no AI needed.  Test bloods every 4 weeks.  Nothing wrong with giving blood at this point.


----------



## BobaDefett (Aug 22, 2017)

Since I am going to pinning myself 2 times a week for life Sub q seemed like the better option. Less scare tissue from smaller needles. Also you don't feel a thing with a 29 gauge.


----------



## Jackednation (Aug 23, 2017)

What is sub q?


----------

